# The Messnger - New Iraq film - Oscer sleeper?



## Kalatzi (4 Mar 2010)

Very limiited distribution 
e.g Toronto last weekend on ONE screen in a Review cinema 
This in one of the major markets in North America 

Hurt Locker, when it opened in TO was in the same situation. 

Plot, trailers etc readily available on web. 

It got a lot of positive buzz in the media, even so attendance when I was there was light. 

Two Oscer Nominations - Woody Harrelson - Best supporting

Best original screenplay

Outstanding cast

Not a big fan of the Oscers, but I hope it gets some credit, especially VS the Hurt Locker. 

Kudos to all involved  for an exceptional film


----------



## aesop081 (4 Mar 2010)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of the Oscers,



You meant "Oscars" right ?

http://oscar.go.com/


----------



## Kalatzi (4 Mar 2010)

Thank you for the correction. 

I got the name wrong too, The Messenger


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2010)

Kalatzi
Thanks for the message on The Messenger.  Just watched the trailer.  I really like Woody Harrelson as an actor, and this looks like a good film.

PS: Love your tag line ;D


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (4 Mar 2010)

It's really a good movie. It's smooth, I liked it.


----------

